# Chaos GT army



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Well here are the humble begginings, ive started with the most difficult (i hope)


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

pics aint showing bro


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

LOL same unless your planning to play with two red X`s


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

really they show up on my screen any idea why they aint showin on urs


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

no pics for me either


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

attempting to follow the attachments from quoting your message just brings up an invalid link it would seem, perhaps putting the pictures on a site like photobucket would work better?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I can not see them


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

The pics are showing now. Nice!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good start, the pics are a little out of focus but the project looks like a solid begining.


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Now I see, looks promising, lets see more progress:victory:.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I can see it now, it looks ace a good start, could you show a more resont one, the one you showed me yesterday night.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

A little more work done


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

looking forward to my wolves getting the chance to face up against this new army. the detail is brilliant. love the zombies. the beginnings of a very visually brilliant army


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Okay ive greenstuffed the underside of the tank top i used a lot of greenstuff!







Sorry about the blur its dark in my poorly lit house and i couldnt get any better.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow that is awsome.....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Top banana. Im looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks ace, sweet, top of the top, the best :victory::grin:k::biggrin:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats really cool, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow. It boggles the mind that you'd put that much work into the interior. I don't even put the detailing in mine (prefer to save it for terrain :biggrin. But this... this looks like the beginnings of the greatest possessed Rhino I've ever seen. :good:.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You have the uber gs skillz man, no doubt. I can't see the first pics however....


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Yeah can't see the first pictures  and from the looks of it i'm missing out since that top bit of that tank looks really good!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words.
The edit key isnt coming up on my first post any more and it seems to have restored itself to the problem i had to begin with, so here are the first images again for those who missed them.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

looks really nice, makes me want to collect a deathguard and get green stuff'ing myself, really nice work, keep it up :victory:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Well ive started with the paint here are some images of the ineterior.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aw man that tank is sick.. I love It!!! 

hehe, nice job Ancient, I am assuming a Slaanesh theme, but its one helluva idea tbh, regardless of which power you are fielding. 

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The army is going to be half Flawless host and halve Death guard, guess which this tank is?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ooh! Ooh! I know! Flawless Guard, Right?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It looks fucking ace nice one ancient


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Ive started on the demolisher cannon.

















And the base coat is coming on.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really awsome, keep the pics coming!


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Seriously nice!! I am particularly excited as I will be able to see this in the flesh soon!! You got the pink flames done really well, tidy. Are they totally freehand?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its all free hand baby.


----------



## krom_stormbrow (Oct 25, 2007)

Mart007 said:


> Seriously nice!! I am particularly excited as I will be able to see this in the flesh soon!! You got the pink flames done really well, tidy. Are they totally freehand?


You hope... He _could_ be mental for all you know :grin:

Oh... Hi... I'm Krom, the third of the trio of Mart and Drax. Loving the look of your GS work. I may have to discuss tips and tricks as I'm a budding GS user myself (or I wish I was :biggrin

How is this army progressing as a whole. Do you think you'll hit completion for GT? The date looms nearer


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

looking good mate.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Great stuff, keep it coming


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Woah. Love that interior! Reminds me of the inside of a belly


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The demolisher is on.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Now that demolisher is wicked. I really need to come up with my new project. so many ideas so little money lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is cool as all hell. You going to freehand a big Slaanesh symbol on the tank as well?


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome Job Ancient 

Paying your tribute to the flawless host lol

looks somewhat fragile for traveling though...

LX


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Love the chains and the paint scheme looking good!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG  thats looking very nice :| :so_happy: like the interior of you tank! how much time did it take to sculpt all that?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Fucking sweet ancient, nice onek::biggrin: about the big Slaanesh symbol where to put it, there is no room


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I thought i would share the inspiration for the death guard section of my GT army that is yet to come. Now please note i did this a good few years ago in the early days of my green stuff work and i had an obsession with cutting corners on paintjobs to but here is the original death guard tank.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That is so cool!!!!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Hazzar i have finished my sorceror "The Taker of Innocence"


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

really cool keep it up.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

*dribbles Ecstaticly*


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

You have one sick mind there Anchient!! SICK! 

Really awesome modelling and wotnot, will look cool in GT!!

(I will rep when I can!)k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way Ancient but that sorc needs a bit more imho. Especially the pink areas but the entire model over all is seriously lacking in shading. I would suggest ink washes to dark up areas and get the recesses in particular to be a tad darker with a final highlight of what you have here over that. Will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Wraithlord i will look into it.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

After a swift kick up the bum i have a applied a few washes to improved shading. Thoughts?

































I have already cleared up that bad wash on the second pic.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Much better. That little bit of darker paint makes all the difference.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Very good. As Wraithlord said it make a hell of a difference


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks ace ancient, I wish i could do it


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I ran out of liche purple and i cant get any till friday so i decided to start the next vindiactor this one is death guard. The turret is to be replaced with a mesh tube poking out of an orifice. Here are the humble begginings.


































Yes thats a big pile of faeces in the back, i am really trying to capture nurgle.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

your vindicator (and you whole army) looks terrible. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

if terrible equals OMG it's AWESOME *starts convulsing on ground* I'm so ditto

Dude i really wanna start chaos NOW!!!!! thanks for something to aim for
:victory:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, your work is just outstanding!!!

I love the way your mind works, those are some great conversions  

Keep the pics comming please!


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Those are fantastically wicked.
Which is definetely great.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I worked the turret i had to look at some pretty rough pictures for this so appreciate it.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Very cool. Yer work with G.S is amazing. Look forward to seeing it painted. Keep it up.


----------



## Kundutei (Jul 1, 2008)

haha that tank is NASTY in the best possible way! I'm loving your conversions, you've got great imagination and skill!


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

That isn't a demolisher cannon it is a plague cannon on that vindicator.
And the rest of the army looks amazing
keep up the good workk:


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

looks fucking sweet,, nice one


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Rep for the sheer ugh you had to go through and the awsomeness it came out as for nurgle :laugh::good:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Ive finished the greenstuff work now, so on to painting.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Looking great, will you stop it your making me look bad. lol.

Really though keep it coming.


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not completely sold on that plague cannon yet i'm afraid.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the way the plague coannon has melted the dozer blade, very nice touch and good work overall. :wink:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

look sweet, the dozer blade looks ace, can not what when it is finished


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is disgustingly cool Ancient.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys your revulsion is what keeps me going.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

looks sweet but the plague cannon reminds me of some particular unsavory part of the human body, if u catch my drift lol!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats what makes it so sweet, it is so durty:laugh:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I thought i should post a shot of the army so far, i really need to pick up the pace though.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Love what you've done so far, especally the vechs. Keep it up mate.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I have got some basic colours on the death guard vindicator and i am really pleased with it.

















I have also made a start on the third and final tank, a pregnant rhino.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

lovely... pregnant rhino ey?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just dont want to know whats coming out of that blister thing!! 


Cant wait to blast the crap outta this stuff! Hopefully you will bring it on Sunday! (I will rep in a couple of posts!!)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Finished GSing my Nurgle Terminators.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

You may require a strong constitution for this.:laugh:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

That looks really dodgy, but funny. Good job all round here.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't look at that last picture with a straight face.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look fucking ace, one sweet convershion


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

friggen crimeny ancient you're really going all out arent you, props again :good:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you done any more, as i can not wait to see some more


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Not lately ive had a lot on with battlefields and with the development for Eternity of war.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats ok, I just enyoy your work


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

The T.W.A.T Rhino--Tactical Withering Assault Transport.

I laughed *so* hard when I saw that, dude. Beautiful, beautiful model. It's always great to see someone who is a phenomenal modeler with a good sense of humor. The rest of your stuff looks great, too. Very aesthetically harmonious, to say the least.

Keep it up!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks wrathian, very accurate comments there definately a Tactical withering assault transport i was going for.:laugh:. And thankyou for the compliments. I made this just for fun really, try out some new techniques.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A bit of the old mesopotamian influence eh? Is that done over an ogryn?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

No its solid GS


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, that came out really well!!!


----------



## angel of death (Apr 27, 2008)

that looks acs,sweet


----------



## angel of death (Apr 27, 2008)

very good and sweet


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm seriously worried about the state of Ancient's mind. What i'm not worrying about is his greenstuffing ability.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

what the, ewwww that's one very graphic rhino! haha great work, you do a lot of cool stuff with GS!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

:laugh:Thanks guys, perhaps i need a doctor.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice work, a little unhinged but with a large touch of humour. Great stuff:laugh:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Does that PB have a tail or is it taking a dump ? lol


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i loved the slaanesh tank... looks amazing! the crapping thing scares me slightly... and the "graphic pregnet rhino" is highly disturbing yet awsome!

if i saw that on the table i wouldnt know weither to laugh my ass off or to poke it >_<


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

The daemon prince is ace, I reminds me of the shit daemon from Dogma


----------

